# Couple pots on a Trade



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did some trading with Rick Howard for some pot calls in exchange for a turkey Trumpet. Really nice looking and sounding calls so I thought I would share them with yall.

























Thanks Rick I really love these calls. the Walnut is Glass/glass and the Osage is Slate/Glass.

The Walnut is spectacular but I have a inner weakness for the natural Flamed Osage .

Rodney


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My favorite style turkey call right there. Never had one so fancy, though. Almost too fancy. Almost.

Good work for sure, men. Gives me visions of drumsticks.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good thing to see callmakers trading, now whoever gets their turkey with the others call first will be the winner of the trade, lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. Glad you like the calls, Rodeny. I really like my trumpet.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok ok ok, we need a sound byte please---all in favor say aye---AYE! Nice calls BTW very pretty!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Aye - waiting for a sound byte of the trumpet. I got mine and it is a learning curve for sure. Still drives the wife and dog nuts though.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I do not have any sound bytes of these specific calls but I have some of other calls I made here:

https://m.youtube.com/my_videos


----------

